# Has anyone ordered from BicycleBooth.com?



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

This came up on my Facebook page and I was wondering how the quality of their apparel is.

They have some pretty cool collections for the military and first responders and I'm digging the Johnny Walker Jerseys.


----------



## lefty330 (Jul 8, 2020)

Arebee said:


> This came up on my Facebook page and I was wondering how the quality of their apparel is.
> 
> They have some pretty cool collections for the military and first responders and I'm digging the Johnny Walker Jerseys.


Completely unethical company. I ordered over a month ago. Contacted them since I was supposed to receive my order in 10-15 days. They told me it was stuck in customs in my home country, even though the tracking number never updated. Day after I spoke to them, tracking number updated and item was just picked up in Shenzhen, China. They clearly lied. Did not expedite the shipment because they had said it was already sent. I will never deal with them again. I can't comment on the clothing, but their ethics are enough not to give them business.


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

Honestly, while I think they have some "cool looking stuff", I have never even entertained the idea of ordering anything from them. I'll spare you the details of why as they are completely arbitrary to your question of quality. Although, I'm not at all surprised by lefty330's feedback. I wouldn't give them my money.


----------



## dirkbiker (Jan 22, 2020)

*Bicycle Booth cycling apparel*

Product comes out of China and my Jersey Zipper didn't work. save your money, shop elsewhere.


----------



## dirkbiker (Jan 22, 2020)

*Bicycle Booth cycling apparel*

I ordered a jersey and had an issue with the zipper. the company was very responsive and sent me out a new kit.


----------



## cycletimefun (Apr 26, 2021)

Arebee said:


> This came up on my Facebook page and I was wondering how the quality of their apparel is.
> 
> They have some pretty cool collections for the military and first responders and I'm digging the Johnny Walker Jerseys.


Don't order from them. I ordered sunglasses and after a few weeks of not getting a tracking number I wrote their customer service. They said that it would be another week or so before it was "released" to be shipped. Whatever that means. So I told them to cancel it. Then they wrote back that they can't cancel something that is already shipped. I replied that they just told me it wouldn't be shipped for at least a week. Then they replied with a very sketching tracking number from some china shipping company (maybe) that showed that it was already shipped and sitting in some port in China. No refund, no glasses.


----------



## SDBCSteve (Jul 18, 2021)

lefty330 said:


> Completely unethical company. I ordered over a month ago. Contacted them since I was supposed to receive my order in 10-15 days. They told me it was stuck in customs in my home country, even though the tracking number never updated. Day after I spoke to them, tracking number updated and item was just picked up in Shenzhen, China. They clearly lied. Did not expedite the shipment because they had said it was already sent. I will never deal with them again. I can't comment on the clothing, but their ethics are enough not to give them business.


As they are in China and it ia during COVID you should be happy if you get it in less than 4 weeks...


----------

